
Is APL Dead? - xelxebar
https://www.sacrideo.us/is-apl-dead/?__cf_chl_captcha_tk__=8ea0b587e7360db58cb74c7606facf32ed095b02-1587784803-0-AfJ59KslE7FKKcP2yjeV0NAdRyFw6ysBgZfWt4DTDKHkfom7XqagqhxIBo_jvPJlrIoYW_1yFfXV27zGW0obUwWmpxG1aCkxTBhJZs7Lc-vfRW4OP4sWy9zdJPoziSj9HyJjnacvyNmlcAjr9WsXZdxlu_haJbCsffNCWZgtRuLxJOrvxzT3RYXWlebB19wPY15prztQ1fbwfkYBXjTJYL1Qow1AQ6aE5fsvUCOCaxHDLZKfV3lTFzBnnzzYGuFEN0J7NsxRmRxvR_ihHrn6ivmRnB7jfucJ7VkiWXbLPS_aKdkuaRvOPFw1Eft_KGwo2EfA3REbqGAbQzhhqJskAjBkco9ZoQaybxHKsuLpIb6vtryUFT28j-YTNhVJyx6K3ZCNpBduaP4bgs-Zrywvd9vrIXAgZh6dAfcouwiK8NEoiV8f5EF3l8ld8g5fMVzPR7lkYRloWXxK-NalRbmvNjao2A5cDb43B9Kb-DUrWew-7rnEB9w8qEWIGwo6wvFgLIDtDkgWG6gie5Vb1d1bYB8
======
xelxebar
Ugh. I fat-fingered the url on this one.

